# Be Quiet! Straight power E8 CM 580W



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (26. August 2011)

Hatte mir für meinen neuen PC ein Straight Power E8 mit Kabelmanagement und 580 Watt zugelegt, lief auch die ersten 3-4 Tage problemlos, aber dann ist er mir abgerauscht und bootete nichtmehr anständig. Bin dann irgendwann auf das Netzteil gekommen und habe mein altes NT ein Corsair TX650W wieder verbaut und "tada" es funktioniert wieder. Jetzt bin ich in den Zusammenhang auf Folgendes gestoßen [Sammelthread] PC startet nicht (mehr) mit Be Quiet-Netzteil - ForumBase - das beschreibt das Problem recht genau. 
Ist euch das Problem bekannt? 
Obwohl das mein erstes BQ-Produkt ist hatte ich doch die Ansicht ein  Markenprodukt in Händen zu halten, aber - tut mir Leid das jetzt sagen  zu müssen - da laufen scheinbar irgendwelche No Name Produkte ausm  Aldi-PC besser. 
Ich bin jetzt soweit das NT wieder über den Versand bei dem ich bestellt hatte einzuschicken - bin allerdings verunsichert, will ich überhaupt nochmal ein NT von Be Quiet, mache ich mir nochmal die Mühe alles einzubauen und zu befestigen damit es dann nach kurzer Zeit wieder versagt. Zudem steht in dem Thread auch was über schlechten Support. 
Obwohl der Onlineshop das dann natürlich alles für mich regeln sollte und ich schon überlege einfach zu einem anderen Netzteil zu greifen, würde ich mich trotzdem über ein Feedback freuen - von wegen, tritt das häufiger auf etc. - vllt wirds ja doch nochmal einfach ein Neues (auch wenn man hier natürlich das Blaue vom Himmel erzählen kann). 

LG


----------



## Lan_Party (26. August 2011)

Schick es ein und lass dir ein neues zuschicken. Selbst die besten High-End Nt haben mal Fehler. Das Nt wurde dir bestimmt nicht einfach nur so vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (26. August 2011)

Joa, vielleicht bin ich da etwas verwöhnt, das Corsair habe ich damals (schon 3-4 Jahre her) selbst eingebaut, davor hatte ich noch nie einen PC von innen gesehen , und es läuft immernoch ohne irgendwelche Probleme. 
Natürlich kann es überall Mal Fehler geben, das ist einfach ärgerlich. Aber ich würde mich nach dem, zugegeben, vermiesten Start (bei über 85€ Euronen für ein NT erwarte ich schon, dass es mindestens läuft), gerne wieder von BQ überzeugen lassen, obwohl ich schon kurz davor bin einfach aus Bequemlichkeit das Corsair drinzulassen


----------



## Lan_Party (26. August 2011)

Also ich würde es zurückschicken. Nt die 200€ kosten können auch mal Probleme haben. Ich selber habe ein bq! SP e8 550W. Leiste und Leistung. Also mich hat bq! überzeugt.


----------



## atop1234 (27. August 2011)

Ich hatte mit dem gleichen Netzteil fast exakt das gleiche Problem.
Nach zwei Tagen ging der Rechner einfach mitten im Betrieb aus und ließ sich nicht mehr neu starten.

Das hat mich dann zwei nervenaufreibende Tage gekostet, herauszufinden dass es nicht am Board, RAM oder CPU lag, sondern am Netzteil.

Sehr ärgerlich wenn man extra zu einem teuren, allgemein as hochwertig beschriebenen Produkt gegriffen hat.

Weil ich keine Lust hatte auf Ersatz zu warten, habe ich es zu Amazon zurückgeschickt und mir als Ersatz ein Cougar-Netzteil bei Atelco vor Ort gekauft.
Mit dem läuft mein Rechner seitdem ohne Probleme.

Ich dachte auch erst "kann ja mal passieren", es sollte aber bei einem Hersteller mit diesem Qualitätsanspruch die absolute Ausnahme sein.
Nach Lektüre des von Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> verlinkten Computerbase-Threads bin ich mir da aber nicht mehr so sicher.

Ich selbst werde jedenfalls keine beQuiet-Produkte mehr kaufen.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (27. August 2011)

Mich macht vor allem stutzig, dass dieser Thread, der über 40 Seiten lang ist und sich über fast 3! Jahre erstreckt, genau das Problem beschreibt, dass ich hatte - macht bei mir den Eindruck, dass BQ in 3 Jahren nicht in der Lage war einen solchen Fehler zu beheben, auchnicht in einer neuen Baureihe. 
Wenn ich überlege, dass ich fast 1/10 meines Budgets für einen Computer für ein NT ausgebe ist das für mich nicht wirklich akzeptabel.


----------



## Lan_Party (27. August 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Mich macht vor allem stutzig, dass dieser Thread, der über 40 Seiten lang ist und sich über fast 3! Jahre erstreckt, genau das Problem beschreibt, dass ich hatte - macht bei mir den Eindruck, dass BQ in 3 Jahren nicht in der Lage war einen solchen Fehler zu beheben, auchnicht in einer neuen Baureihe.
> Wenn ich überlege, dass ich fast 1/10 meines Budgets für einen Computer für ein NT ausgebe ist das für mich nicht wirklich akzeptabel.


 Hmm. Dann schreib mal Stephan @ bq! an. Der ist hier auch im Forum angemeldet.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. August 2011)

Hm, ich finde es interessant, dass hier sofort wieder der Thread im Computerbase angeführt wird. Wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf, dass eure Ausfälle etwas mit dem, was in dem Thread diskutiert hat, was zu tun haben könnte??
habt ihr auch das Posting am Ende des Threads gelesen??

Wie dem auch sei: Dass eine gewisse Anzahl an Geräten ausfällt, lässt sich nicht vermeiden, davon *ist jeder Hersteller betroffen*. Auch gibt es relativ viele Ausfälle durch den Einzeltransport. Hier kann das Gerät dann innerhalb sehr kurzer Zeit ausfallen.

Und sorry, aber wenn ein Gerät in der ersten Woche ausfällt, dann sollte man doch annehmen, dass es sich hierbei um einen normalen Defekt (bei Ankunft) handelt, oder?!
Aus diesem Grund ist eine gewisse Garantiezeit in Deutschland vorgeschrieben. Wir gewähren auf viele unserer Produkte eine Garantie, die über das gesetzlich vorgeschriebene hinaus geht. Wie dem auch sei, wie ihr mit dem defekten Artikel weiter vorgeht, bleibt euch überlassen. 

Aber hört bitte auf uns zu flamen oder auf den Thread von Computerbase zu verweisen, der mit dem was in diesem Thread besprochen wird überhaupt nichts zu tun hat. Defekte können immer mal vorkommen, bei jedem Hersteller. Da tut es nicht unbedingt not, gleich auf den Hersteller einzudreschen, wenn man mal ein Defektes produkt erwischt hat...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. August 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Mich macht vor allem stutzig, dass dieser Thread, der über 40 Seiten lang ist und sich über fast 3! Jahre erstreckt, genau das Problem beschreibt


Nein, ganz und gar nicht!

Das, was in dem Thread, den du hier angeführt hast, geschrieben steht, ist eine ganz andere Baustelle als das, um was es in diesem Thread geht.

Was du machst ist aber alle 'Autopannen' über einen Kamm zu scheren. Du behauptest, übertragen gesehen, dass wenn ein Auto nicht startet, der gleiche Fehler vorliegt. Das dem nicht so ist, muss ich wohl nicht sagen, oder?
Und genau so ist es auch in diesem Falle...


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (27. August 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Aber hört bitte auf uns zu flamen oder auf den Thread von Computerbase zu verweisen, der mit dem was in diesem Thread besprochen wird überhaupt nichts zu tun hat.



Ich bin über irgendeinen Forenthread auf das NT gekommen in dem ein Anderer ähnliche Probleme wie ich hatte und ebenfalls erst auf das Mainboard bzw. BIOS geschlossen hatte, bis ein anderer dann das Netzteil ansprach, wenn ich mich nicht irre wurde dabei schon BQ und eine andere Marke genannt. Zu dem Computerbase-Thread - ich habe mir nicht alle 40 Seiten durchgelesen, aber das im 2. Post gennante Problem (Computer geht an: Lüfter drehen, Lämpchen leuchten, aber Bildschirm bleibt schwar, Tastatur bekommt keinen Strom) traf es eben ziemlich genau, es kann natürlich sein, dass das ein Problem ist wie es bei vielen defekten Netzteil, nicht nur von BQ, auftritt ist - ich bin weder informatiker noch sonst irgendwie Comzputerspezialist, deswegen kenne ich mich damit eben nicht aus und poste den Link zu diesem Thread. 

Was ich geschrieben habe halte ich nicht für flamen, auch wenn das ein oder andere  Statement zugegebenerweise ein wenig überzeichnet und  übertrieben ist , aber seis drum  das war wohl nich ganz korrekt von mir im "Eifer des Gefechts". Ich schildere in 1. Linie als Kunde  mein Problem das ich mit dem Produkt hatte und welchen Eindruck das bei  mir hinterlässt. 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei: Dass eine gewisse  Anzahl an Geräten ausfällt, lässt sich nicht vermeiden, davon *ist  jeder Hersteller betroffen*. Auch gibt es relativ viele Ausfälle  durch den Einzeltransport. Hier kann das Gerät dann innerhalb sehr  kurzer Zeit ausfallen.
> 
> Und sorry, aber wenn ein Gerät in der  ersten Woche ausfällt, dann sollte man doch annehmen, dass es sich  hierbei um einen normalen Defekt (bei Ankunft) handelt, oder?!


 So, das war das Interessantere, auch wenn ich darauf schon mehr oder weniger selbst gekommen bin.


----------



## Lan_Party (27. August 2011)

Bei compubase sind bq! Nt's sehr unbeliebt, soweit ich weiß. Ich jedenfalls bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem bq! Nt.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. August 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Iaber das im 2. Post gennante Problem (Computer geht an: Lüfter drehen, Lämpchen leuchten, aber Bildschirm bleibt schwar, Tastatur bekommt keinen Strom) traf es eben ziemlich genau


Das ist eine ziemlich allgemeine Beschreibung eines allgemeinen Fehlers, der überall liegen kann und ist vergleichbar wie mit einem Auto, dass nicht startet.

In Zeiten von USB Tastaturen ist es so, dass die Lämpchen erst dann leuchten kann, wenn das BIOS den USB Bus initialisiert hat und auch die Tastatur angesprochen wird. Da du davon berichtetest, dass das BIOS nicht geladen wurde, kann die Tastatur bei dir auch nicht funktionieren.

Hast du das Netzteil auch schon einmal an einem anderen Rechner getestet oder das Netzteil noch einmal mit dem aktuellen Rechner?

Ich halte es für möglich, dass es z.B. ein Kontaktproblem gab (z.B. die Grafikkarte ein Stückchen aus dem Slot gerutscht ist), was dann für die von dir beschriebene Situation verantwortlich sein kann. 
Manchmal funktioniert ein Rechner wieder, nachdem man ihn zerlegt hat und wieder alles zusammen gebaut hat.

Du siehst, die Beschreibung im Computerbase Forum ist nur _rein zufällig_ auf deine Situation zutreffend, da diese Beschreibung so ziemlich alles mögliche mit einschließt.
Aus dem Grunde ist es auch falsch, auf das Netzteil zu schließen, ohne es auch wirklich ausgetestet zu haben.
In deinem Falle müsstest du also noch einmal unser Netzteil einbauen. Eventuell funktioniert dein Rechner dann ja wieder mit dem Straight Power...


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (27. August 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Das ist eine ziemlich allgemeine Beschreibung eines allgemeinen Fehlers, der überall liegen kann und ist vergleichbar wie mit einem Auto, dass nicht startet.



Wie gesagt, sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht, aber bin halt nicht der Spezi auf dem Gebiet.



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> In Zeiten von USB Tastaturen ist es so, dass die Lämpchen erst dann leuchten kann, wenn das BIOS den USB Bus initialisiert hat und auch die Tastatur angesprochen wird. Da du davon berichtetest, dass das BIOS nicht geladen wurde, kann die Tastatur bei dir auch nicht funktionieren.



Ja, das war mir bereits bekannt (hatte da Mal einen BIOS-Fehler beim letzten Rechner ). 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hast du das Netzteil auch schon einmal an einem anderen Rechner getestet oder das Netzteil noch einmal mit dem aktuellen Rechner?
> 
> Ich halte es für möglich, dass es z.B. ein Kontaktproblem gab (z.B. die Grafikkarte ein Stückchen aus dem Slot gerutscht ist), was dann für die von dir beschriebene Situation verantwortlich sein kann.
> Manchmal funktioniert ein Rechner wieder, nachdem man ihn zerlegt hat und wieder alles zusammen gebaut hat.
> ...



Naja, ich habe nach dem Absturz ca. 10 Mal versucht den PC über den Powerknopf neu zu starten, kein Erfolg. Habe dann auchnoch probiert wie es sich verhält wenn man das NT oder die Steckerleiste aus und wieder anschaltet, auch hierbei kein Erfolg. Der Rechner an sich schien immer anzulaufen, aber es kam nicht zum BIOS, ein oder zwei Mal erschien dann ein Bild, aber ich konnte auch über die Tastatur nicht ins BIOS gelangen. Habe den PC dann nochmal ca. eine Stunde aus gelassen und wieder einige Versuche gemacht, aber auch diesmal bootete er nicht. Danach habe ich ohne sonst etwas an der Hardware zu verändern (habe den PC zur Netzteilmontage nicht nocheinmal extra komplett zerlegt) einfach das Netzteil getauscht und es lief wieder ganz normal an, es ist mir auch nichts von wegen lockere Anschlüsse der Kabel vom Netzteil aufgefallen, waren alle eingeklickt wie es sein sollte. 
-> ich denke es wird schon das Netzteil sein, da es direkt nach dem Austauschen wieder einwandfrei lief und ich das NT auch nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zusammen mit einem auch eingermaßen versierten kumpel eingebaut habe (außerdem ist Stecker einstecken ja nicht grade eine Leistung )

Wie gesagt, anfangs habe ich auch erst an einen BIOS-fehler o.ä. gedacht und habe das Netzteil eher widerwillig ausgetauscht. An einem anderen Rechner ausprobiert habe ich das NT bis jetzt nicht, da ich meinen alten PC total zerlegt habe - da ich das NT aber eh frühestens am Montag wieder abschicken kann versuche ich Mal übers Wochenende eine Möglichkeiten zum Austesten zu finden, auch wenn das mein schönes WE verschlingt .


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. August 2011)

Nun, es gibt Dinge, die sieht man nicht, gerade wenn eine Komponente nicht ganz im Slot sitzt, ist es schwer zu erkennen.

Kurzum: Du solltest das Netzteil noch einmal an deinem Rechner testen (du musst es ja nicht komplett anschließen, Board (mit CPU!!) und Grafikkarte sind ja mehr als ausreichend. Dann weißt du, ob der Rechner mit dem Straight Power auch wirklich nicht mehr läuft.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (27. August 2011)

So, habe jetzt nochmal rumgeguckt, aber habe nichtmal andere vergleichbare Hardware hier, die Boards sind beispielsweise ohne P8-Stecker, was das Ganze dann auch ziemlich witzlos macht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. August 2011)

Hallo

Das spielt ja keine Rolle, um kurz mal zu schauen, ob das Netzteil auch wirklich ganz tot ist. Hier reicht es, wenn du kurz das Gerät an einen anderen Rechner steckst.

Optimal wäre natürlich der Rechner, an dem es auch betrieben werden sollte.


----------



## UnnerveD (29. August 2011)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe nach dem Absturz ca. 10 Mal versucht den PC über den Powerknopf neu zu starten, kein Erfolg. Habe dann auchnoch probiert wie es sich verhält wenn man das NT oder die Steckerleiste aus und wieder anschaltet, auch hierbei kein Erfolg. Der Rechner an sich schien immer anzulaufen, aber es kam nicht zum BIOS, ein oder zwei Mal erschien dann ein Bild, aber ich konnte auch über die Tastatur nicht ins BIOS gelangen. Habe den PC dann nochmal ca. eine Stunde aus gelassen und wieder einige Versuche gemacht, aber auch diesmal bootete er nicht. Danach habe ich ohne sonst etwas an der Hardware zu verändern (habe den PC zur Netzteilmontage nicht nocheinmal extra komplett zerlegt) einfach das Netzteil getauscht und es lief wieder ganz normal an, es ist mir auch nichts von wegen lockere Anschlüsse der Kabel vom Netzteil aufgefallen, waren alle eingeklickt wie es sein sollte.
> -> ich denke es wird schon das Netzteil sein, da es direkt nach dem Austauschen wieder einwandfrei lief und ich das NT auch nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zusammen mit einem auch eingermaßen versierten kumpel eingebaut habe (außerdem ist Stecker einstecken ja nicht grade eine Leistung )



Das kann zB aber auch ein Problem mit den Kondensatoren des Mainboards / Netzteil gewesen sein, die auch beim Abschalten durch die Steckerleiste noch eine Restspannung aufweisen. (Zumindest wenn man die Steckerleiste nur kurz aus und wieder anschaltet)
Was da helfen kann ist, PC an der Steckerleiste ausschalten, ein paar Mal den Startknopf des PCs drücken um die Kondensatoren zu entladen, Steckerleiste wieder an und erneut probieren.

Genau diese Methode hat bei mi schon einmal funktioniert.
Aber wie bereits Stephan sagte: Netzteil nochmal testen im PC (bei dem es zuvor Probleme gab) und dann im Falle eines Defektes zurückschicken.


----------



## Alex0309 (29. August 2011)

Hmm , das er nicht an geht hatte ich auch letztens . War ein Bq E5 600 Watt NT . Es lief 3 Jahre lang ohne Probleme bis  wir eine neue Lampe im Zimmer angebracht haben ( vorher den Strom ausgemacht).
Naja NT schien leider ein Kurzen bekommen zu haben und die Spannung war dann zu schwach und die Led Lüfter flakerten. 
Und bei einem anderen PC klappt es auch nicht ?


----------

